# THE CONVENTION.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I had such a great time at the convention. I met people from all over. It was so good to see everyone agian. 

I hope you enjoyed some of our scenery on your trip to Tucson. I also hope the tempature was ok for you. 

The convention organizers had to pay off 23 indivudual Wheathermen to get this wheather. I hoped you enjoyed it. 

I am looking forward to THE BIG TRAIN SHOW in June. See you there I hope.


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Not going to get into a lengthy discussion because it is 12:47 and we just got home. Everybody knew we were having car troubles and I just wanted to say that we made it! Jackie and I had a great time and it was so good to see everybody. We saw old friends and made new ones too. What a fantastic experience! More reflections on the event tomorrow when I am more coherent.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the convention was great. Some wrinkles, but the ABTO and TGRS guys did a super job of ironing them out. The guys at the 7 1/2 inch layout gave over 800 passengers a fun ride Friday night. Only 2 people were left out in the desert and missed their bus... I took them back to the hotel after a ride on Terry Liesegang's 2 1/2 inch scale train he crafted. 

Vendor halls were a bit warm but there were tons of people in there warming it up but, hey... this is Phoenix and it's a dry heat... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 

Duncan's was a blast, good layout tours, great company with our MLS bunch and others from all over the world. Sad news about LGB but sure hope they can keep their heads above it all. 

MLS exhibitors were in abundance and serviced us all nicely.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Was lots of fun. Saw some really nice layouts too!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

We could not get to the convention but i know there were a lot of the members that did. How about posting some pictures so we can see all the fun and good time we missed. Thanks /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I had a great time, and it was nice seeing you guys and meeting some for the first time. JJ, killer cheesecake!!!! 

Regards, Greg


----------

